# Primos Trigger Stick ?



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone use these, if so what do you think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was looking at one at Cabelas a year or so ago, that is until I put it on the floor and pushed on it a bit and it started to collapse. I figured that it was the one numerous people had picked off the rack and tried and so if i bought on that is probably what would happen to it in a year or so. I have a pair of Stoney point foldable sticks that I've had for probably 8 or 9 years.every 2 years or so i replace the shock cord froma tent repair kit I bought at Wally World and voila ...brand new sticks.

http://astore.amazon.com/predatortalk-20/detail/B000G3BB9A

Here is a link to the predator talk store at amazon...buy them here at a great price...Cheaper than cabelas and it helps to support the site...Does it get any better than that ? no it don't...


----------



## piperpilot3tk (Feb 2, 2012)

I got the tall bipod trigger stick last month and have used it three times. Other than the price I love it. It is very well built and I have not any problems with the legs collapsing, time will tell.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I have been eyeballing the smaller bipod model of these. I think it is a great idea but just kinda expensive. My BOG gear bipod works well. I took a piece of latex tube and tied a loop to strap it onto the rifle while I am sitting. I can not pick up the rifle and move it with the sticks in one motion. Not sure if it is a good idea yet. I was inspired to do this after seeing this primos trigger stick which has a similar strap. Seems like it would work well with the trigger stick because you can adjust the level so easy. We will see tomorrow how it works for my BOG's. The level does not adjust so easy on them... it could backfire.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got a set of the bipod style.... they've been behind my bedroom door collecting dust for as long as I can remember.

I guess they are just too bulky for my taste. I'd use oversized toothpicks if I could.


----------

